# Intel Core 2 Duo E7500



## Blackpaper (Aug 16, 2011)

How much can I overclock Intel core 2 duo E7500?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There are no set numbers for OC'ing. There are many variables and no two PC's, even when using identical hardware, will OC the same.
OC'ing is a trial and error process. The primary requirements for OC'ing are good quality hardware.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------

